# She peeps through the cat flap to see if her dinner is ready



## rupertbrooke

Would anyone translate this short children's story into Turkish?
I love my Kitten because she purrs softly when i stroke her.
She pounes on a ball of wool and rolls it between her paws.
She runs along the garden wall and leaps over the gate.
She washes her face by licking her soft padded paws.
*She peeps through the cat flap to see if her dinner is ready.*
But I love her most of all when she sits with her tail curled all around her.

I'm particularly interested in the translation of the sentence in bold. I hope it is not to much to ask!


----------



## murattug

Yemeğinin hazır olup olmadığını görmek için .....'dan içeriyi dikizler.

... yazdım çünkü "cat flap"in Türkçesi yok
belki "kedi kapısı" denebilir.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Would kedi kapısı do? Sorry! I didn't read your answer fully. We both agree on that. What does 'dan içeriyi dikizler mean literally? Why is there an apostrophe before 'dan?


----------



## Gemmenita

You can find dikizlemek here and cat flap here (kedi flap)
(dik= upright, straight, direct / izlemek= watch)


I think murratug has made an apostrophe to show that you should write a special word (here a word for cat flap) before "dan,den,...", means there is a seperate word.(However we can wait his own reply)
 Otherwise, if we accept "kedi flap" for "cat flap" so we should write (without apostrophe) :
... kedi flaptan içeriyi dikizler.


----------



## murattug

Hi
sorry, I think it is my bad habit 
my intention was use a seperator between "..." and "dan"

we can use "kedi kapağından içeriyi" instead of  "...'dan içeriyi"


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks so much for your help! Still another question. Why has yemek got a double -inin ending. I understand the following example: - 
I don’t know if he is coming to the party this evening.​l
*Onun* bu akşam partiye gelip gelmeyeceğini bilmiyorum.
Is it a double genitive, viz. of-her-dinner to see its-being-ready or not-being-ready?


----------



## Rallino

You have _yemek_. And then it becomes 'possessed': _yemeği_, as in _onun yemeği_, but the _onun_ can be omitted. And then _yemeği_ is the possessor of the action of _being or not being (olup olmadığı)_, therefore it will receive the genitive suffix _-in_, but since _yemeği_ ends in a vowel, we use a buffer -n: yemeğinin.

So you have a third person possessive suffix + buffer + genitive.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Rallino! One of the hardest things to grasp is this use of participles. Your answer was simplicity itself. Indirect questions are potential nightmare in Turkish. Is this use as common or more common than the alternative O bu akşam partiye gelecek mi bilmiyorum?


----------



## Rallino

I'd say they're on par. The sentence you suggested _might_ (and I'm stressing the 'might') be considered to be more suitable for spoken language, but both are fine in a great majority of contexts if not all.


----------

